# My 18x18x24 Build- Feedback and Constructive Criticism Welcome!



## RadOncFrog (Mar 22, 2021)

Posting my 18x18x24 build that has been running in some form since February- there's been a lot of tweaking and additions since then, but finally starting to feel like it might be nearing completion. I'm planning on adding either R. sirensis (orange or yellow morphs?) or R. variabilis "southern". I'd appreciate any input or feedback about changes that could be made, especially anything in particular to fit these Ranitomeya, thanks!


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks nice. What's your top? The only thing I'd say is your background looks pretty dry. If that's accurate I'd mist that down more.


----------



## RadOncFrog (Mar 22, 2021)

JasonE said:


> Looks nice. What's your top? The only thing I'd say is your background looks pretty dry. If that's accurate I'd mist that down more.


So the top currently is the Exoterra screen lid covered by two panels of glass with about a 1.5 inch ventilation strip in the back, and some small uncovered areas around two MistKing nozzles that are in the front corners (can't see them in the pics). The pics were taken right before a 2 pm timed misting, but the background does dry somewhat quickly, though my humidity stays at least 70-80%. 

I'm currently waiting on a custom glass lid that will only have the ventilation strip in the back, and am waiting on a Spectral Designs light. I've noticed the LEDs I currently have get quite warm, so I'm wondering if that contributes to the upper part of the background drying out.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

That tank looks REALLY NICELY suited for Ranitomeya sirensis . 
I would move the brom that's on the middle left up higher in the tank. In my experience sirensis LOVE their broms to be up high on the tank. (If you have it tipped slightly forward then you might be able to watch the frogs at bedtime and in the morning going into and out of that brom).


----------



## RadOncFrog (Mar 22, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> That tank looks REALLY NICELY suited for Ranitomeya sirensis .
> I would move the brom that's on the middle left up higher in the tank. In my experience sirensis LOVE their broms to be up high on the tank. (If you have it tipped slightly forward then you might be able to watch the frogs at bedtime and in the morning going into and out of that brom).


Thanks!! That means a lot coming from you, I really love your R. sirensis "Rio Pachitea yellow" and your posts have been super helpful and definitely have made me lean towards getting them over R. variabilis. 

So that brom has been there a couple months and have rooted in, is it a problem to just break the roots? Alternatively, I could just get another brom for higher up, I like the idea of tipping it forward to get a peak in.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

RadOncFrog said:


> Thanks!! That means a lot coming from you, I really love your R. sirensis "Rio Pachitea yellow" and your posts have been super helpful and definitely have made me lean towards getting them over R. variabilis.
> 
> So that brom has been there a couple months and have rooted in, is it a problem to just break the roots? Alternatively, I could just get another brom for higher up, I like the idea of tipping it forward to get a peak in.


Another idea: drill the hole for a new brom (drill several holes) and wait to get another brom. My sirensis are VERY inquisitive so adding new elements periodically is a nice enrichment for them


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

How big is that hole in the cork, right there in the centre? Is the entire piece hollow?


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

Tank looks good, those plants for growing in nicely!


----------



## RadOncFrog (Mar 22, 2021)

Chris S said:


> How big is that hole in the cork, right there in the centre? Is the entire piece hollow?


The opening is maybe 2-3 inches, it was hollow but I completely sealed it right above and below that hole (and at each end) with great stuff foam so no frogs can get stuck. Within the hole is just a little sphagnum moss that I was planning on replacing with leaf litter prior to getting frogs. Unless anyone has any other ideas on how to use the space!


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

RadOncFrog said:


> So the top currently is the Exoterra screen lid covered by two panels of glass with about a 1.5 inch ventilation strip in the back, and some small uncovered areas around two MistKing nozzles that are in the front corners (can't see them in the pics). The pics were taken right before a 2 pm timed misting, but the background does dry somewhat quickly, though my humidity stays at least 70-80%.
> 
> I'm currently waiting on a custom glass lid that will only have the ventilation strip in the back, and am waiting on a Spectral Designs light. I've noticed the LEDs I currently have get quite warm, so I'm wondering if that contributes to the upper part of the background drying out.


The glass top will fix all this. I just did an exo recently. I would remove the glass, cover the top of the tank with plastic wrap and then drop the original screen lid on top of that. You can leave a gap at the front and back to give your plants some ventilation/circulation. That should help your background stay damp.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

RadOncFrog said:


> The opening is maybe 2-3 inches, it was hollow but I completely sealed it right above and below that hole (and at each end) with great stuff foam so no frogs can get stuck. Within the hole is just a little sphagnum moss that I was planning on replacing with leaf litter prior to getting frogs. Unless anyone has any other ideas on how to use the space!


Perfect...with a piece embedded like that, you would want to fill it as you have in case you ever needed to move your frogs. You would never be able to catch them if they went in there without ripping apart your whole tank. I'm not adverse to hiding places, but a large hole should probably be removeable!


----------



## RadOncFrog (Mar 22, 2021)

@fishingguy12345 Was wondering you opinion on how many R. sirensis would be appropriate here? Was hoping for a group of 3-4, but if it seems like a pair is better I'm totally fine with that too. Really appreciate your input!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Personally: I'd go with no more than 4. You COULD possibly get away with more but I would recommend 4.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

If you want another opinion, I put 2.2 sirensis in an 18 x 18 x 24, and I wish I would have used a larger viv. They're fine, and breeding, but they were very shy for a year or so, and based on some moves of other species into larger vivs, I think more space would have been good for the sirensis.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Socratic Monologue said:


> If you want another opinion, I put 2.2 sirensis in an 18 x 18 x 24, and I wish I would have used a larger viv. They're fine, and breeding, but they were very shy for a year or so, and based on some moves of other species into larger vivs, I think more space would have been good for the sirensis.


Fair points . I think 4 is an acceptable number for an 18x18x24" terrarium that is well designed (as this one appears to be, in my opinion  )


----------



## RadOncFrog (Mar 22, 2021)

Thanks for the input, definitely won’t exceed 4, but was hoping to have a group so maybe 3 will be the sweet spot.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I gotta thing for cork hovels. So Im really feeling this one with that nice riser there. 
Ive got some terrestrial toads who live in a matrix of cork tubes and hovels. They quickly scoot inside and peek out at me like superstitious old world villagers. Even after all this time its just me again guys dang.


----------



## Zorg4Ever (Apr 29, 2021)

looks nice great job


----------



## leefers1 (Mar 26, 2021)

RadOncFrog said:


> Posting my 18x18x24 build that has been running in some form since February- there's been a lot of tweaking and additions since then, but finally starting to feel like it might be nearing completion. I'm planning on adding either R. sirensis (orange or yellow morphs?) or R. variabilis "southern". I'd appreciate any input or feedback about changes that could be made, especially anything in particular to fit these Ranitomeya, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 298989
> 
> ...


Very nice construction and execution, plus an impressive selection of plants that are in scale with the build. None of the terrarium plant thugs that so many people select and quickly learn to regret. I use the same size enclosures, and just put a piece of glass on top of the screen, set up on little plastic stick-on bumpers for circulation. It has worked really well. In summer, I often use plastic bag clips to raise my led fixtures for better air circulation and less heat build up. I also use a small fan to blow across the fixtures to cool them. I am always surprised at how quickly bromeliads pup in high humidity, high light situations.


----------



## 8thgensc (Oct 5, 2020)

RadOncFrog said:


> Posting my 18x18x24 build that has been running in some form since February- there's been a lot of tweaking and additions since then, but finally starting to feel like it might be nearing completion. I'm planning on adding either R. sirensis (orange or yellow morphs?) or R. variabilis "southern". I'd appreciate any input or feedback about changes that could be made, especially anything in particular to fit these Ranitomeya, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 298989
> 
> ...





RadOncFrog said:


> Posting my 18x18x24 build that has been running in some form since February- there's been a lot of tweaking and additions since then, but finally starting to feel like it might be nearing completion. I'm planning on adding either R. sirensis (orange or yellow morphs?) or R. variabilis "southern". I'd appreciate any input or feedback about changes that could be made, especially anything in particular to fit these Ranitomeya, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 298989
> 
> ...


That cute little small orchid ? on the log at bottom


RadOncFrog said:


> Posting my 18x18x24 build that has been running in some form since February- there's been a lot of tweaking and additions since then, but finally starting to feel like it might be nearing completion. I'm planning on adding either R. sirensis (orange or yellow morphs?) or R. variabilis "southern". I'd appreciate any input or feedback about changes that could be made, especially anything in particular to fit these Ranitomeya, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 298989
> 
> ...


What is small orchid ? at bottom middle (thin leaves) on log ? Thanks


----------



## RadOncFrog (Mar 22, 2021)

8thgensc said:


> That cute little small orchid ? on the log at bottom
> What is small orchid ? at bottom middle (thin leaves) on log ? Thanks


It’s a Dryadella cristata! Just got it recently, hopefully it does well and blooms


----------



## 8thgensc (Oct 5, 2020)

RadOncFrog said:


> It’s a Dryadella cristata! Just got it recently, hopefully it does well and blooms
> [/QUOThanks. Really like it.Didnt mean to post that first line. Need new tablet.


----------



## Erskine888 (May 1, 2021)

RadOncFrog said:


> Posting my 18x18x24 build that has been running in some form since February- there's been a lot of tweaking and additions since then, but finally starting to feel like it might be nearing completion. I'm planning on adding either R. sirensis (orange or yellow morphs?) or R. variabilis "southern". I'd appreciate any input or feedback about changes that could be made, especially anything in particular to fit these Ranitomeya, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 298989
> 
> ...


Your jewel orchid certainly looks happy! I agree with the background looking a bit dry. Maybe re-aim one of your mist nozzles? Overall sweet setup 👍


----------



## RadOncFrog (Mar 22, 2021)

Erskine888 said:


> Your jewel orchid certainly looks happy! I agree with the background looking a bit dry. Maybe re-aim one of your mist nozzles? Overall sweet setup 👍


thanks, since getting the glass top it’s been much wetter and now I’m at the point where I’m installing a fan to clear up the front glass lol. I am getting a 3rd nozzle too for some more directed misting/better coverage.


----------

